# goodwill message writers block!!



## Perasperaadastra (Mar 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Am really looking for help regarding the goodwill message, I have to complete mines asap. And have complete writers block. 

I know what am trying to say but it's so hard xx

Any advice? X


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have any advice as I had huge trouble writing mine. I must of wrote it 50 times. In the end I decided to leave it blank until I found out if the recipient got pregnant. I then contacted HFEA and got it updated. I found it so much easier to write once I knew I was actually writing to someone. I mainly stuck to facts and genetic traits that are common in my family.

There are a couple of sites that have some advice. I guess the biggest point is ; what would you most like to know about yourself?


----------



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

I was just wondering at what point do you find out when / if the recipient got pregnant. There isn't much info out there regarding the recipient i.e. I also enquired whether they could freeze eggs that have been fertilised to to use at a different time 

xx


----------

